# through a medium



## seitt

Greetings,

Please, how can I translate the sentence “Spiritualists believe that the dead speak to the living through a medium.”

If you don't have time to translate the whole sentence, ‘through a medium’ will be just fine.

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## XiaoRoel

Πνευματιστές θεωρούν ότι οι νεκροί μιλούν στους ζωηρους απὸ μἐσα οραματιστή


----------



## ireney

Close XiaoRoel but not quite 

"Οι Πνευματιστές πιστεύουν ότι οι νεκροί μιλούν στους ζωντανούς μέσω ενός μέντιουμ"
There are quite a few other terms for these ("spiritualist" and "medium") but these are just fine.


----------



## cougr

seitt said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Please, how can I translate the sentence “Spiritualists believe that the dead speak to the living through a medium.”
> 
> If you don't have time to translate the whole sentence, ‘through a medium’ will be just fine.
> 
> All the best, and many thanks,
> 
> Simon



Οι πνευματιστές θεωρούν ότι οι νεκροί μιλούν/επικοινωνούν με τους ζωντανούς μέσω κάποιου μέντιουμ.

μιλούν = speak     

επικοινωνούν = communicate   

μέσω κάποιου μέντιουμ or simply _μέσω μέντιουμ_ = through a medium


Edit: crossposted with ireney who's translation I totally concur with. If I had seen her post previously I wouldn't have gone to the trouble of posting my suggestion.


----------



## seitt

many thanks – enormously helpful


----------



## elineo

O _medium_ στα ελληνικά λέγεται επίσημα *ενδιάμεσος *


----------



## elineo

xiaoroel said:


> Πνευματιστές θεωρούν ότι οι νεκροί μιλούν στους ζωηρους απὸ μἐσα οραματιστή


 μέσω οραματιστή (καλύτερα _ενδιαμέσου_), διότι ο ενδιάμεσος (medium) δεν είναι κατ΄ανάγκη οραματιστής γιατί συνήθως δεν 'βλέπει' παρά μόνο 'ακούει' τις φωνές των νεκρών.


----------



## Akritas

seitt said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Please, how can I translate the sentence “Spiritualists believe that the dead speak to the living through a medium.”
> 
> If you don't have time to translate the whole sentence, ‘through a medium’ will be just fine.
> 
> All the best, and many thanks,
> 
> Simon


 

Does the word 'medium' refer to a person? If yes, then I have nothing further to add; if however it refers to *a medium in general* (e.g. supernatural, paranormal) as in the platform used to achieve the contact ijn this example, then it should be translated as 'μέσο'.


----------



## seitt

It's a person.

Many thanks,

Simon


----------



## an-alfabeto

elineo said:


> μέσω οραματιστή (καλύτερα _ενδιαμέσου_), διότι ο ενδιάμεσος (medium) δεν είναι κατ΄ανάγκη οραματιστής γιατί συνήθως δεν 'βλέπει' παρά μόνο 'ακούει' τις φωνές των νεκρών.


 
I'm not sure that "ενδιάμεσος" is the greek term. Apart from "μέντιουμ" which is the most used, I've seen it as "μεσάζων" (Bostantzoglou Nominal Dictionary) or "πνευματιστής" (Bostantzoglou Nominal Dictionary and Mpampiniotis' Dictionary). 
Greetings.


----------



## elineo

an-alfabeto said:


> I'm not sure that "ενδιάμεσος" is the greek term. Apart from "μέντιουμ" which is the most used, I've seen it as "μεσάζων" (Bostantzoglou Nominal Dictionary) or "πνευματιστής" (Bostantzoglou Nominal Dictionary and Mpampiniotis' Dictionary).
> Greetings.



Δεν θα διαφωνούσα με το _μεσάζων_ αλλά γιατί όχι _μεσίτης_, η _μέσος_ η _διάμεσος_; αποτελούν συνώνυμα του _μεσάζων_ κατά περίπτωση. Προφανώς είναι δεκτή η λεξικογραφική απόδοση  του _medium_ με την λέξη _μεσάζων_, άλλά θα ήθελα να εξηγήσω γιατί οι ασχολούμενοι με την δραστηριότητα αυτή συνήθως έχουν άλλη γνώμη. Στον πνευματισμό ο _ενδιάμεσος_ ονομάζεται έτσι διότι λειτουργεί _παθητικά_ ως μέσον δέχεται κάτι και το μεταφέρει σχεδόν άβουλα, δεν _ενεργεί _όπως ο μεσάζων, ο μεσίτης κλπ. Ετσι, στη πράξη βλέπουμε να χρησιμοποιείται πιο πολύ η λέξη _ενδιάμεσος_.


----------



## an-alfabeto

Δεν γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι πώς αποδίδει τη λέξη η πιάτσα των πνευματιστών. Στο παρελθόν είχα χρειαστεί αυτήν και πολλές άλλες σχετικές λέξεις και τις είχα αναζητήσει στα λεξικά και στον γούγλη. Ξανακοιτάζοντας τώρα τα χαρτιά μου, βλέπω ότι προτίμησα κατά περίπτωση τις λέξεις "πνευματιστής" και "μέντιουμ". Τη λέξη "μεσάζων", προφανώς την απέρριψα για να αποφύγω την αμφισημία. 
Για να επιστρέψουμε στην ελληνική απόδοση του όρου, και οι δυο λέξεις –μεσάζων, ενδιάμεσος– χρησιμοποιούνται σήμερα κατά κύριο για αυτόν που παρεμβαίνει ανάμεσα σε δύο ή περισσότερα πρόσωπα για την επίλυση ή διαπραγμάτευση κάποιου ζητήματος. Οπότε και οι δυο πάσχουν από το μειονέκτημα της αμφισημίας για την περίπτωση που μας απασχολεί. 
Παρ’ όλα αυτά, αν κάποιος επιμένει να χρησιμοποιήσει μια αμιγώς ελληνική λέξη, αδιαφορώντας για τον κίνδυνο της αμφισημίας, πιστεύω ότι ο *ενδιάμεσος* θα απέδιδε τη λέξη *intermedium*. 
Ο *μεσάζων*, από το ρήμα _μεσάζω_, αποδίδει πολύ καλά, κατά τη γνώμη μου, αυτόν που βρίσκεται στο μέσο και, αν ερμηνεύω σωστά, αυτόν που γίνεται ο ίδιος μέσον προκειμένου να επιτευχθεί η επικοινωνία, δηλαδή ό,τι ακριβώς περιγράφεις. 
Δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο οι ασχολούμενοι με πνευματιστικές πρακτικές προτιμούν τη λέξη "ενδιάμεσος". Το μόνο που μπορώ να υποθέσω είναι ότι τους ενοχλεί η νεότερη σημασία της λέξης –που, πράγματι, είναι και η πιο συχνή– για αυτόν που παρεμβαίνει ή μεσολαβεί σε κάποια υπόθεση. Με τη σειρά μου όμως κι εγώ, έχω να παρατηρήσω ότι ο ο "ενδιάμεσος" δεν σημαίνει αυτόν που μετατρέπεται ο ίδιος σε μέσον, αλλά αυτόν που παρεμβάλλεται ανάμεσα. Ίσως χρειαζόμαστε κάποιον που να ασχολείται με αυτά ώστε να μας το εξηγήσει.
Δεν σχολιάζω τις άλλες εναλλακτικές που προτείνεις, αφού, όπως κι εσύ λες, μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν κατά περίπτωση ως συνώνυμες της μίας ή της άλλης. 
Χαιρετισμούς.


----------

